# Dropped tarantula



## gtifox (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, new to tarantulas not to reptiles. Not got a T yet but am planning on doing so. 
Anyway, I was in two minds about wether to post this or not but it has been playing on my mind.
Saturday me and the missus went to a small zoo (I don't wish to name it) and went into the reptile section, I was looking at a small rose hair. About the size of a 50p.
A keeper came over and got it out of its enclosure to show us, but in doing so dropped it from a height of about 2ft onto it's back.
He picked it up and put it on my hand when it started to, I can only describe as stretching up high on all it's legs. It then dropped a clear liquid from its rear with what looked like tiny white eggs. It stayed in this position until the keeper took it away.
Any ideas if it had been caused an injury?


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

gtifox said:


> Hi, new to tarantulas not to reptiles. Not got a T yet but am planning on doing so.
> Anyway, I was in two minds about wether to post this or not but it has been playing on my mind.
> Saturday me and the missus went to a small zoo (I don't wish to name it) and went into the reptile section, I was looking at a small rose hair. About the size of a 50p.
> A keeper came over and got it out of its enclosure to show us, but in doing so dropped it from a height of about 2ft onto it's back.
> ...


Sounds like tarantula poop, maybe it just had a bad scare (and no wonder).:gasp:


----------



## gtifox (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks. Like I say im new to tarantulas and dont yet no what their poop looks like.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It could just as much be a rupture, and tbh I'd think that's exactly what it was.

It reminds me of the video that was eventually removed, of a "professional" tv presenter handling a T. blondi. That fell from about 10" and immediately showed signs of rupture. He suggested it was eggs and there was no need to worry. There's absolutely no way on earth I would handle any tarantula that was gravid - you're tempting the loss of the whole sac.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

gtifox said:


> Hi, new to tarantulas not to reptiles. Not got a T yet but am planning on doing so.
> Anyway, I was in two minds about wether to post this or not but it has been playing on my mind.
> Saturday me and the missus went to a small zoo (I don't wish to name it) and went into the reptile section, I was looking at a small rose hair. About the size of a 50p.
> A keeper came over and got it out of its enclosure to show us, but in doing so dropped it from a height of about 2ft onto it's back.
> ...


Sounds like it is wounded from fall, from what you say.

One of the reasons I just leave mine alone. If he was going to pick it up, he would be better sat down or something. Too late now.


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

If it was a clear watery fluid with what look like tiny white tic tacs in it then its spider poop, that's not to say it wasn't injured but I shouldn't think a fall from 2 feet would seriously harm a sling the size of a 50p. larger heavier spiders will rupture from falls like that though................ 

Precisely the reason I disagree with the handling of any tarantula.............. (unless absolutely necessary i.e life or death)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh it sounds like a rupture to me. 2ft is a serious fall for a tarantula especially onto a hard surface. Hope the little guy is ok


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Tbh it sounds like a rupture to me. 2ft is a serious fall for a tarantula especially onto a hard surface. Hope the little guy is ok


The process described, arching itself up, lowering its abdomen and excreting a clear fluid with tiny white egg like things in it is the key indicator - Tarantula defecation. 

The fluid described isn't reminiscent of hemolymph. Hemolymph has a bluish tint to it and doesnt contain any little white egg like things unless its a large abdominal rupture on a gravid adult female and then you'll see what looks like yellow frogspawn.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ebmoclab said:


> The process described, arching itself up, lowering its abdomen and excreting a clear fluid with tiny white egg like things in it is the key indicator - Tarantula defecation.
> 
> The fluid described isn't reminiscent of hemolymph. Hemolymph has a bluish tint to it and doesnt contain any little white egg like things unless its a large abdominal rupture on a gravid adult female and then you'll see what looks like yellow frogspawn.


Iv witnessed a fair few ruptures (not at the hand of me). For such a small specimen you arent going to witness the same as with a big female. For one a haemorrhage probably wont be as apparent. I know for a fact i would be very concerned if any of mine fell from even 1ft.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not sit down when handling it or put something soft underneath?

That's if you must pick it up. I don't see why that would be so hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

This needs to be stickied as to why it's not a good idea to handle. 

Not only do you put yourself at risk from taking a bite, but a spider dropping from a hand can give itself a fatal injury.


----------

